

Hacker News Firefox Extension - marrone

I was finding it a little hard to find when someone replied to a comment I made, or to quickly view if there were any new comments on a post I may have submitted.<p>So I made this little firefox extension to tell me when someone has replied to a comment I made, or posted a comment on a thread I submitted. A little YC icon will appear in your statusbar (ala Firebug) which will highlight whenever you have a new comment. Clicking opens a pane (again, similar to firebug) listing the comments with the ability to click to go straight to the page with the comment (and highlight the new comment if you so desire).<p>It can be grabbed here if anyone is interested:
http://wildstabmedia.com/hackernews<p>If you want the source to modify it to your own needs or add to it or whatever, just save the .xpi to disk and unzip it.<p>It was not meant to steal page views from HN, so it really is very simple, and amounts to pretty much just an rss feed to comments related to you. Some notes:<p>- it does not attempt to display comments in any nested hierarchical way<p>- column header colors are gimped on Windows (if anyone cares Ill try to fix that)<p>- the comment tree is currently a fixed height<p>- without an api, I resorted to a page-scrape of the fetched response, making it brittle (in the event HN changes layout). I made a feature request: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=151926<p>it should work for ff 2 or 3, linux or windows
======
iamelgringo
Very cool.

How to instal extensions manually:
<http://wiki.mozilla.org/Installing_Extensions>

~~~
marrone
I set that page up to use the mozilla installTrigger method, so clicking the
link should activate the firefox install manager. Did that not work for you?

~~~
iamelgringo
My bad... I got a pop-up blocker banner when I clicked on the link, and I
instinctively didn't click on the options button for the banner.

But, when I went back and did it, it worked appropriately.

Thanks again. I've been using the extension quite a bit today. I really like
it.

~~~
marrone
Hey iamelgringo,

if you are still using the extension I would suggest re-installing once more.
I made some fixes and added a few other things, as well as integrating the
Firefox update manager. So if you re-install once more, Firefox will
automatically find new updates to it for you from here on.

------
Jesin
Now that we have hackernews.xpi, we just need hackernews.el.

------
Novash
Maybe you can work with pg to make it work using the functions from the site
itself? I can't download it here at work. The word hacker is blocked on
addresses.

------
ejs
Hmm seems like a nice little tool, installed and waiting for it to fetch data.
Thanks for the tool!

~~~
marrone
well hopefully others can add some niceties to it

~~~
dangrover
What's wrong with its ties now? :: ducks ::

------
marrone
a minor bug was already found and fixed for anyone who installed it, you
should install again

